

3 Product Management Anti-Patterns - tosh
https://www.blossom.io/blog/2013/05/01/product-management-anti-patterns.html

======
MartinMond
There's one anti-pattern missing, and it's the most important one:

Believing technological silver bullets will solve product management problems.

No software (not even blossom.io ;) ) will fix a dysfunctional team that can't
get stuff done. I myself have fallen prey to that a few times, where I
excitedly switched from e.g. Trello to Asana believing it'd boost my
productivity. It didn't. Surprise.

The only thing that helps with productivity in my experience is relentless
focus on people and improving communication between them. The technology stack
comes in at a far off second place.

~~~
tosh
Spot on Martin. Full ack :)

------
tosh
I'd love to learn about anti-patterns that you've encountered, happy to make a
blog post series out of it if we can find some more :)

